# Problems with my Keystone Outback



## WVgirl (Sep 8, 2008)

I am very new to this but I am looking for help from someone who knows more than me. We purchased a 2008 Keystone Outback 28RSDS. It has been problems from the day we pulled out of the lot. To date we have had the roof replaced twice, we have had the air conditioner replaced. We have had the tiolet fixed. We have had valves replaced. They still have been unable to fix the screen door or the tub surround that will not stay adhered to the wall. We have had numerous other problems but don't want to drag this out to long. The latest thing is I cut my hand on a knife that was left under my child's bunk bed from Keystone at the manufacturer. I have had this unit to 3 dealerships and the manufacturer. I can't believe how we have been treated. We want to trade it in called the original dealership that sold it to us and they wanted $3,000 plus the unit to sell us the other unit they had on the lot when they sold us this unit. We can't seem to win and now are stuck with this unit. The lemon law in WV is bad so we don't even have that going for us. Does anyone know a dealership that cares about customers that we can try to deal with? My family missed over 8 weeks of camping because this thing has been in one shop or another. Thanks for listening.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Problems with my Keystone Outback

Welcome to the forum WVgirl.  Sorry to hear of the problems you are having.  Hate to say this but you are going to have to take a hit on trading a 2008 unit in on another.  Rvs really lose value for the first several year. Are you trying to trade for the same unit?  Think I would try another brand. Is the mfg trying to repair the unit? What was wrong with the roofs?  if the dealer you purchased it from want work with you ck with GTS about maybe trading but as I said you will take a hit.  Another dealer can't afford to take a lost or break even.  not unusal to have problems with new units but I understand how missing 8 wks of camping because of a rv that has not been as expected. if the dealers are trying be patient and maybe it'll get better. let us know how all turns out.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Problems with my Keystone Outback

Hey WVgirl, welcome to the forum.  The September issue of Highways Magazine claims in a survey that "Buyers of new RVs had their unit in for service more days in each of the first three years of ownership than those who bought used rigs".  Also, "Satisfaction with RV service appeared uniformly low, regardless of the demographic subgroup measured, with a range of 44 percent to 62 percent reporting satisfactory RV service".

Bottom line:  It appears that RVs aren't being manufactured up to past years quality and the service isn't up to par either.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 8, 2008)

Re: Problems with my Keystone Outback

Right now I have 2 Keystones in my shop.  Both have leaked and have rot.  Hate to say it, I sold both new.  I am glad that I don't sell Keystone anymore.


----------



## goclemsontigers (Sep 9, 2008)

RE: Problems with my Keystone Outback

We just purchased a Keystone Hornet and we are very pleased with it. Your trailer should still be under the 5 year warranty w/ $50 deductable from the dealer. We purchased thru Tom Johnson Camping Center in Concord, NC. Please do to there website, they also have dealership in Marion, NC.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 9, 2008)

Re: Problems with my Keystone Outback

Both trailers in my shop are Hornets.  One is a 2002, the other is 2003.  There is no 5 year warranty from Keystone.  Maybe something you purchased from you dealer.


----------



## jetboat (Sep 10, 2008)

Re: Problems with my Keystone Outback

ive said this in other posts, it doesent seam to matter what trailer/5th/ or what brand.as a person with a construction design backround for over 40 years,the rv standards in my opinion arnt verey high. they look fancy on the outside, but the actual framing and internal workings are just  enough to get buy. also we know they have to be made to flex, and move as the travel down the roads. i'am not trying to slam any brend or style. minor and major repairs have happened to us also.and warranty work seams to be a pick and choose depending on whats it going to cost.if it is not in the favor of the dealler or manfacture,its out warranty,or that item is not covered,and yes, we have to pay. the only 5year warranty is a extended policy,and also had a couple of those.droped them both. all the big ticket items have a warrarny,and some times there extended warrantys are cheeperthan the dealers.(no kick backs)anyway, buy what you like and can afford,and enjoy.and if your just a little handy,most things you can fix yourself.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Sep 10, 2008)

RE: Problems with my Keystone Outback





> WVgirl - 9/8/2008  1:22 PM  I am very new to this but I am looking for help from someone who knows more than me. We purchased a 2008 Keystone Outback 28RSDS. It has been problems from the day we pulled out of the lot. To date we have had the roof replaced twice, we have had the air conditioner replaced. We have had the tiolet fixed. We have had valves replaced. They still have been unable to fix the screen door or the tub surround that will not stay adhered to the wall. We have had numerous other problems but don't want to drag this out to long. The latest thing is I cut my hand on a knife that was left under my child's bunk bed from Keystone at the manufacturer. I have had this unit to 3 dealerships and the manufacturer. I can't believe how we have been treated. We want to trade it in called the original dealership that sold it to us and they wanted $3,000 plus the unit to sell us the other unit they had on the lot when they sold us this unit. We can't seem to win and now are stuck with this unit. The lemon law in WV is bad so we don't even have that going for us. Does anyone know a dealership that cares about customers that we can try to deal with? My family missed over 8 weeks of camping because this thing has been in one shop or another. Thanks for listening.





Try the Better Business Bureau 




Report Keystone as well as the dealer you bought the RV from. Keystone might not take it seriously but the dealer might. Good luck!


----------



## mytwocents (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: Problems with my Keystone Outback

You may want to post at this site.  After having checked out what others had to say, I've decided against upgrading my current TT to a Keystone 5th.  I understand initial problems can be an issue with any RV.  But, in the end, it's customer service that sets them apart.

http://www.keystonerv.org/


----------



## ballybay (Sep 14, 2008)

Re: Problems with my Keystone Outback

Wow. I have nothing to suggest, but I'm shocked at the treatment and the horrible quality. I will NEVER buy a Keystone product, based on your experience.  Seems like the RV dealers count on after-market fixes to up their profit.  What a shame you have had to endure this on a product you bought with the goal to relax!!!  Congratulations on the cool tone of your post - if this had been me there would have been flames shooting from my post. Best wishes for a permanent and quick end to all the problems.


----------

